# Hard life for a cat



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice LOL do love the look of the tank


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Thats awesome!! my cats watch my fish, but they dont swim towards the cat, like they're wanting to be fed....by the cat. anyone else see the irony in this??


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Danw said:


> Thats awesome!! my cats watch my fish, but they dont swim towards the cat, like they're wanting to be fed....by the cat. anyone else see the irony in this??


That's right. I'm not sure if the serpaes think she's going to feed them, or if they're just very curious. Either way, they certainly drive her crazy. :bigsmile:


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the cat has caught the aquarium hobby bug. She's just checking out the serpaes. Why don't you get her a BCA membership?

Edited to add: I didn't even know this was a video! I thought it was just a pic. The video is fun. I think fish and cats are a natural combo.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cute video Franck! love the setup as well, don't think we have ever seen a shot of the whole thing like that...very nice!


----------

